# Learning with a guide



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi Folks,

This is sort of a parallel to the paying guides for spots thread and a trip report. I am new to the area, new to red and snook fishing, and new to handling a skiff.

I searched for an found a guide Ken Tutalo from Baxterhouse Outfitters willing to help me. I wanted to learn the area, see where fish lay up and how to navigate the boat through these mazes. We went to a location in my area (Cockroach Bay) that I have been and will be fishing. 

I cannot recommend doing this enough for folks new to the sport and new to skiffs. Ken was a fantastic guide, I have been fly fishing for a very long time and I still learned things. I think Ken though his knowledge and willingness to pass it on put me ahead an entire year. This was certainly one of the best expenditures I have made fishing wise.

Now for the trip report. We explored Cockroach bay, the wind was brutal even in the backcountry but we caught some snooklets a few lady fish and one enormous Jack which took me into the backing 3 times before we finally got a hand on the leader. One other fish perhaps a jack or big mackerel broke me off at the end of the day.

It was such a great experience I booked him for next week to show me the ropes of dock fishing at night!

Gad


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Post the tracks and coordinates!!!
Kidding...this is great!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Ken is a great one! If he's ever booked up and you need a fly trip, I'm in your area too!


----------



## olsaltydog (Dec 14, 2015)

Good to here and yes a guide can take much time off of the learning curve. Just talk it out with them and let them know what you are trying to accomplish and many are more than willing to share their knowledge with you.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Cockroach and a johnboat are the main reasons it took me 5.5 years to get a 4 year degree.


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

Cockroach and a John boat.... I spit out my bourbon on that.


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

I started fishing in high school(late 90’s). Main freshwater. Fished many bass tournaments. Then about five years ago the company I worked for sponsored a guide. Part of the deal was for him to give us some charters. I went on one Red fish charter and that way it. He took me on about 4-5 more. I tried to learn as much as I could. One time I asked if I could pole him around. His reply was sure. Have you done it before? I hadn’t but I wanted To know both parts of shallow water fishing. He stated he had never had a client ask to pole. It took a bit of practice but three hours later. He had landed 6 decent reds. Needless to say. Now I’m hooked and take my shadow cast out ever chance I get. Also have a bay Boat for when the kids want to come. Little bit different fishing due to Boat and young kids. 

Has anyone every chartered a guide on your boat? Not sure if that’s a thing around here. We hired a guide to go spear fishing in the keys one time. It was pretty neat. A lot cheaper then going on a charter boat. We had our own gear but he provide the spots and some knowledge.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Your very close to weedon island preserve. Look it up and go poke around during the week. Very fishy!


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

makin moves said:


> Your very close to weedon island preserve. Look it up and go poke around during the week. Very fishy!


I kayak fished weedon last summer. Lovely area had a few pushes and saw an awesome blacktip following me but no fish to the boat. As far as I know that area is closed to Skiffs’s. Unless I pole and until the sissy bar is done. That would be suicide on my part. Old fart as I am.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Gadaboutgaddis said:


> Cockroach and a John boat.... I spit out my bourbon on that.


I should clarify...cockroach BAY


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SomaliPirate said:


> I should clarify...cockroach BAY


But did you die?!?


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

So as an update. I went out with Ken again last night. This time dock fishing for snook which is something I had never done. We got 4 all nice sized fish and saw some retriever sized specimens along with a few tarpon. Again I think it would have taken me many trips on my own to learn what I learned in one night!.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2019)

Travisloyd07 said:


> I started fishing in high school(late 90’s). Main freshwater. Fished many bass tournaments. Then about five years ago the company I worked for sponsored a guide. Part of the deal was for him to give us some charters. I went on one Red fish charter and that way it. He took me on about 4-5 more. I tried to learn as much as I could. One time I asked if I could pole him around. His reply was sure. Have you done it before? I hadn’t but I wanted To know both parts of shallow water fishing. He stated he had never had a client ask to pole. It took a bit of practice but three hours later. He had landed 6 decent reds. Needless to say. Now I’m hooked and take my shadow cast out ever chance I get. Also have a bay Boat for when the kids want to come. Little bit different fishing due to Boat and young kids.
> 
> Has anyone every chartered a guide on your boat? Not sure if that’s a thing around here. We hired a guide to go spear fishing in the keys one time. It was pretty neat. A lot cheaper then going on a charter boat. We had our own gear but he provide the spots and some knowledge.


Not all that uncommon to guide out of the client's boat. Sometimes they're just looking for my feedback on the boat and it's set up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2019)

Gadaboutgaddis said:


> So as an update. I went out with Ken again last night. This time dock fishing for snook which is something I had never done. We got 4 all nice sized fish and saw some retriever sized specimens along with a few tarpon. Again I think it would have taken me many trips on my own to learn what I learned in one night!.


By the way, what was your thought behind your Gadaboutgaddis handle?


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

Gadaboutgaddis hosted my favorite TV fishing show when I was a young kid. The flying fisherman. He used to fly into spots to fish. One of them was the Androscoggin river along the Maine New Hampshire border. I fished the hell out of that place. Some big trout there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2019)

Gadaboutgaddis said:


> Gadaboutgaddis hosted my favorite TV fishing show when I was a young kid. The flying fisherman. He used to fly into spots to fish. One of them was the Androscoggin river along the Maine New Hampshire border. I fished the hell out of that place. Some big trout there.


I remember him. I'm from Ma. originally, Do you remember Paul Kukonan?


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

I remember him. Did the Worcester sports show each year. Exhibition casting.


----------

